

What does the filler text “lorem ipsum” mean? - cindywu123
http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/2290/what-does-the-filler-text-lorem-ipsum-mean

======
tired_man
Straightdope was a little deficient this time. Wiki has a better article.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lorem_ipsum](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lorem_ipsum)

